# Lower Pecks



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Jan 6, 2003)

How do work out the lower part of your pecks?  Last year my main goal was to lose weight and I did.  I lost about 35 lbs.  Around september of last year I started working out.  All my muscles have been growing, but since i was fat, the lower part of my pecks are still flabby.  How do I get rid of that fat and turn it into muscle?


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 6, 2003)

You will still need to lower your BF to get rid of that fat on the lower portion of your pecs.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 6, 2003)

ditto to Scotty.

and you cannot turn fat into muscle any more than you can turn apples into oranges.


----------



## Freeman (Jan 6, 2003)

trying to turn fat into muslce is like..ummm, well, polishing a turd!


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Jan 7, 2003)

thanks guys.  I guess my best bet is to keep training and be patient.


----------



## Scotty the Body (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by iSlaNdEr bOy *_
> thanks guys.  I guess my best bet is to keep training and be patient.


 It will come off in time.


----------



## Mudge (Jan 7, 2003)

You are essentially stuck with the number of muscle cells that you have now, fat cannot migrate nor convert into muscle cells. Diet, and workout will get rid of the fat, and for the most part will require a somewhat long term requirement (weeks-months).


----------



## Freeman (Jan 7, 2003)

you cannot add muslce..you can however, add fat..what a shitty trick mother nature pulled on us huh?  what a bitch she is!


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Jan 7, 2003)

tell me about.  mother nature has been trickin me for most of my life


----------



## P-funk (Jan 7, 2003)

Mother nature is so damn HOT!


----------



## Robboe (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by freeman1504 *_
> you cannot add muslce..you can however, add fat..what a shitty trick mother nature pulled on us huh?  what a bitch she is!




If that wasn't the case, everyone would look the 'ideal' and there'd be nothing special or respect-worthy about looking lean and muscular.

Maybe there'd be a different ideal? Maybe being fat and hefty would be the 'in' thing?


----------



## TrustNoOne (Jan 7, 2003)

Yeah, what everybody else said about the fat part. Can't turn it into muscle. To work your lower pecs, decline benches work well for that for one...


----------



## Freeman (Jan 7, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by The_Chicken_Daddy *_
> If that wasn't the case, everyone would look the 'ideal' and there'd be nothing special or respect-worthy about looking lean and muscular.
> 
> Maybe there'd be a different ideal? Maybe being fat and hefty would be the 'in' thing?



Then maybe we could focus on building our minds....ahh hell, fuck that...I want more muscle!


----------



## RCfootball87 (Jan 7, 2003)

*decline stuff*

if your first starting out on decline bench, try using dumbells for the first two months or so. this will work all the supporting muscles and help later as your lifts get stronger.


----------



## iSlaNdEr bOy (Jan 8, 2003)

thanks again guys


----------

